Ask HN: Are delivery robots going to take off? - sharemywin
======
applecrazy
They kind of already exist in small-scale communities. Universities like UC
Irvine, University of Houston, and the University of Texas at Dallas have
these to deliver food to students on campus.

But beyond that, we just don't have the infrastructure to support large-scale
delivery robots.

------
sharemywin
I could see local governments being really amendable to this going forward.

